
Worried about the stock market? Don't be, says Tom Perkins - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/346763/worried-about-the-stock-market-dont-be-says-tom-perkins
======
mattmaroon
I'm always shocked when something non-retarded is written on valleywag.

